
How Trump and Bannon Could Automate Populism - alphonsegaston
http://globalguerrillas.typepad.com/globalguerrillas/2017/03/bannons-secret-weapon.html
======
cdransf
This is the kind of thing that would require a basic understanding of
technology that this administration lacks.

